# Hello from Nor Cal



## tedrick (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey I'm Tedrick (Bryana's boyfriend!). I breed a few litters of mice every once in awhile for my reptiles but I am interested in breeding more and different mice. I am getting some splashed (from Jennifer Erwin when Bry gets hers!) so I am for sure excited about that.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome! Many reptile keepers have found out, that they actually like breeding mice better than reptiles. :lol:


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Good to see you here. I'm Jennifer Erwin, in case anyone else was wondering.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!!
(Jennifer, I want some of your mice too  )


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey! I'm Bryanas mouse friend  Also getting mice from Jenny


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## tedrick (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you all for your warm welcomes! I am excited to learn more about mice


----------

